# dreaded 2ww!! PLEASE HELP!! 3dp2dt



## Megsy26 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies, 
I am 3dp2dt (A grade) I had one emby put back in and 3 frozen . This wait is so blimin unbearable! I'm looking for every sign possible but driving myself insane! The progesterone gel (crinone 8%) seems to be giving me more symptoms I.e. sore boobs, cramps, heartburn, constipation etc at least I think it's the gel!!!!  Could u ladies please tell me if you had a 2dt without symptoms and got BFP or if u did get symptoms....when did they start and what we're they??  
Many thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Megsy,

If you join the 2ww post on this thread there are loads of women going through the same as you.  From experience there really is no telling, as everyones symptoms can really vary.

For me, with my BFP for my DS.  I had sore boobs, cramping, aches, twinges, brown discharge, all AF symptoms.  But with this BFP, I had not one single symptom and still don't.  Well, sore nipples and that is it.  

Good luck and you are not alone, believe me.

X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I had a 2dt 
I had only af type symptoms up until about day 12 of the 2ww which was a heightened sense of smell, otherwise just af pains sore boobs and spotting exactly as AF was about to show up, luckily it wasnt the case



Perhaps join in the 2ww chat for January, the ladies are lovely and supportive and some are at a similar stage 

Donna


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi!


I had a 3dt on both successful pregnancies and only had bare twinges every so often as my symptom (which were probably from ec).  All other symptoms came after bfp.  No cramping ever.


Good luck!


----------

